# 8 wt Reel Shootout



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I wish they would've included the Allen Kraken, just to see, but I'm not going to rush out to replace it.

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...ander-abel-cheeky-loop-bauer-sage-lamsonreels


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting. 

I've been looking for a large reel...and almost bought the Allen but my transaction got hung up in the web site. Now I think I will go with the TFO Large Arbor based on this test. It is just below the very best you can buy, for far less money.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm a little surprised the Bauer wasn't higher. I have an M5 Superlite as my #2 reel, which is similar to the reel tested, and have never had issue with the drag adjuster being on the same side as the handle. Of course my #1 is a Tibor Everglades QC, but it was several hundred $$ more than the Bauer.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Worm Drowner said:


> I'm a little surprised the Bauer wasn't higher. I have an M5 Superlite as my #2 reel, which is similar to the reel tested, and have never had issue with the drag adjuster being on the same side as the handle. Of course my #1 is a Tibor Everglades QC, but it was several hundred $$ more than the Bauer.


It's fun comparing the father's and son's comments under each reel. They disagree on a lot of things, and much of their criteria, including ease of drag adjustment, is subjective. They also admit that that one personal preference is the only thing that kept the Bauer from being rated much higher.

Interesting reading though.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I've got several of the TFO Large Arbor reels in all sizes and I have been extremely satisfied with them. I have caught numerous specks, reds, bonefish, jacks, snook, small and medium-sized tarpon, dolphin and other inshore and offshore species using them and have not had an issue. Sturdy, good backing capacity, smooth drag and sturdy frame. They are easy to maintain and built to last. Good reel at a great price.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope the TFO handles roosterfish...cause that is my next target on my bucket list...coming up soon.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Look these reviews are innately biased and this one if a fine example. They give points for out going drag noise and detents on the drag adjustment. What if you like neither? Guess out trusty old Pfleuger Medalist would score top point in one category.

Plus what if none of your reels are on the list? Look for a cliff?

The reviews do have an impact on fly shop guys. In the last 2 weeks I was at 3 separate shops and 2 "gurus" made the comment that the Sage Method's guides were "too small".

This is the exact comment from the Yellowstone recently release 8wt rod shootout.

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...pal-best-saltwater-fly-rod-fly-rod-comparison

Interesting that when I was casting the Method at 2 shops that this did not seem to be a problem or pointed out (though this rod cast like a rocket at both places!).

So trust yourself and use these reviews for entertainment and light resource.

Pete A.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Pete A. said:


> So trust yourself and use these reviews for entertainment and light resource.
> 
> Pete A.


good advise.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Pete A. said:


> Look these reviews are innately biased and this one if a fine example. They give points for out going drag noise and detents on the drag adjustment. What if you like neither? Guess out trusty old Pfleuger Medalist would score top point in one category.
> 
> Plus what if none of your reels are on the list? Look for a cliff?
> 
> ...


I agree completely. I just find it interesting reading and it helps me to consider factors to consider (or not) when looking at a new rod or reel.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Check out my Abel X Stream 10-11-12 for sale in the classifieds. Used once. $325. Abel drag and internals; with delrin knob instead of exotic wood; dull finish instead of mirror finish. Same size as super 8 and takes super 8 spools. Covers a very large spectrum.


----------

